# Eyebrows



## toni (Mar 8, 2006)

I love having the cute waxed eyebrow look, however I get the worst break out from it. I am super white so my eyebrows are completely red for 24 hours after and then I develop itchy bumps for another couple of days. IT SOOOO UGLY LOOKING!!! This has been stopping me from getting them done, even with plucking they are woofin'.:doh: 

So of course yesterday I opted to go for the rash and now its bugging me:shocked: , can anyone help? Does anyone else get this? Does anyone have anyway to soothe this?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 8, 2006)

I used to get that...then I switched eshteticians. I rarely ever get those bumps, but when I do, my eshtetician will apply a tea tree oil to the irritated area. 

Oh and make sure to avoid direct sunlight, acid based facial treatments and liquid makeup for a couple hours as those are other causes of irritation.

Hope that helps!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 8, 2006)

I have nothing to offer here other than eyebrow misery loves company. I'm actually attempting to grow mine out a bit (which sounds insane I think, but they'd gotten a bit too thin for my taste over time...) and it's a pain in my big fat ass, lemmetellya. 

I just stopped plucking them completely and was going to try getting a whole natural brow back in to reshape and start fresh, but that was getting SCARY looking after 3 weeks, so I finally plucked out what I KNOW would not remain, but this is really difficult... it's like trying to grow out layers in your hair, but it's happening right on your face where everyone can see it!!

Oh, and for you... I've heard a little bit of aloe will help, but you have to be careful about what you put near your eyes, make sure it won't bother you. Good luck, I have the same problem... bright red like someone branded me when I get them done, which is why I usually just pluck.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ann Marie- I so understand your plight...I had an awful wax job once and had to grow them out also. I naturally have very thick, defined brows and the woman nearly took both of them off. I wanted to crawl in a hole and hide! Anyway, good luck with the process...


----------



## ellyn (Mar 8, 2006)

I have this every time...I just suffer with the bumps, but intermittant ice packs and cold compreses get rid of the redness in about 8 hours. Aint it grand, being super pale?  

At the beach, my feet look like a couple of cod filets, and the rest of me like I've been dipped in egg white.


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I have nothing to offer here other than eyebrow misery loves company. I'm actually attempting to grow mine out a bit (which sounds insane I think, but they'd gotten a bit too thin for my taste over time...) and it's a pain in my big fat ass, lemmetellya.
> 
> I just stopped plucking them completely and was going to try getting a whole natural brow back in to reshape and start fresh, but that was getting SCARY looking after 3 weeks, so I finally plucked out what I KNOW would not remain, but this is really difficult... it's like trying to grow out layers in your hair, but it's happening right on your face where everyone can see it!!
> 
> Oh, and for you... I've heard a little bit of aloe will help, but you have to be careful about what you put near your eyes, make sure it won't bother you. Good luck, I have the same problem... bright red like someone branded me when I get them done, which is why I usually just pluck.




AnnMarie,

Try brush-on brow color. I like Maybelline. You can also use eye shadow and a very fine tipped brush, like a lip brush. Choose a shade that is lighter than your brow color. Don't choose a color that has a glittery appearance. Use very light strokes. The powder doesn't look fake like eyebrows that have been drawn on with an eyebrow pencil. No one can tell that it is brush-on brow color unless they are super close. It cleans up a lot easier than brow pencil, too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 8, 2006)

Angel said:


> AnnMarie,
> 
> Try brush-on brow color. I like Maybelline. You can also use eye shadow and a very fine tipped brush, like a lip brush. Choose a shade that is lighter than your brow color. Don't choose a color that has a glittery appearance. Use very light strokes. The powder doesn't look fake like eyebrows that have been drawn on with an eyebrow pencil. No one can tell that it is brush-on brow color unless they are super close. It cleans up a lot easier than brow pencil, too.



Thanks Angel, very good suggestions... I have a product I use right now and it works "ok". Thank God they're not super thin like I have to draw them in, I'd hate that so much. Just seems that over the years they've gotten a bit lighter, and they're a smidge thinner, so now I'm nervous they're going to disappear when I'm older if I don't let them fill out more.  The makeup fillers are a great help while I go through the process. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I have nothing to offer here other than eyebrow misery loves company. I'm actually attempting to grow mine out a bit (which sounds insane I think, but they'd gotten a bit too thin for my taste over time...) and it's a pain in my big fat ass, lemmetellya.
> 
> I just stopped plucking them completely and was going to try getting a whole natural brow back in to reshape and start fresh, but that was getting SCARY looking after 3 weeks, so I finally plucked out what I KNOW would not remain, but this is really difficult... it's like trying to grow out layers in your hair, but it's happening right on your face where everyone can see it!!
> 
> Oh, and for you... I've heard a little bit of aloe will help, but you have to be careful about what you put near your eyes, make sure it won't bother you. Good luck, I have the same problem... bright red like someone branded me when I get them done, which is why I usually just pluck.



What about bikini zone, the lotion? Mightcould work.


----------



## Donna (Mar 9, 2006)

toni said:


> I love having the cute waxed eyebrow look, however I get the worst break out from it. I am super white so my eyebrows are completely red for 24 hours after and then I develop itchy bumps for another couple of days. IT SOOOO UGLY LOOKING!!! This has been stopping me from getting them done, even with plucking they are woofin'.:doh:
> 
> So of course yesterday I opted to go for the rash and now its bugging me:shocked: , can anyone help? Does anyone else get this? Does anyone have anyway to soothe this?



Try aloe for the rash and a cool compress. I had never plucked or done anything with my brows until about a year and half ago when friend talked me into having mine waxed. I am extremely fair with very sensitive skin. The first time, it hurt so bad I thought they were ripping my face off and I was red for two days. Now that I go every two weeks like clockwork, it hardly hurts and the irritation fades after a few hours.


----------



## herin (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't wax, I pluck. To get over the pain though, I use anbesol. I know it supposed to be used on your gums and teeth, but at least it doesn't hurt! Afterwards, I wash my face with an anti-bacterial soap and then use aloe.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 9, 2006)

First of all it sounds like whatever the after care that she's using might be causing the problem. Here are a couple of suggestions.

1) Do nothing 3 days prior to your period, during or 3 days after. Your skin is exceptionally prone to breakout and sensitivity during this time.

2) What time of day are you having it done? The best time is in the evening.

3) Do you begin with a clean face? If not, may I suggest that you cleanse/moisturize both before and after

4) Ice pack should prevent the excessive redness

If you continue to get the bumps afterwards..you may be allergic to the wax. Find out what kind she is using and the ingredients to see if there are any known allergens for you.

Me....I'm saving up to have my eyebrows tatooed in. I am one of the women that in the 70's that plucked my eyebrows into oblivion. So now I have wispy eyebrows that I DO PENCIL IN...even when I snowmachine...I put them on! No one who see me ever guesses...but it will be so nice not to have that when I get the tatoo!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 9, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Me....I'm saving up to have my eyebrows tatooed in. I am one of the women that in the 70's that plucked my eyebrows into oblivion. So now I have wispy eyebrows that I DO PENCIL IN...even when I snowmachine...I put them on! No one who see me ever guesses...but it will be so nice not to have that when I get the tatoo!


 

I have seen facial tattooing like that go bad, the colors can fade to green. The other issue is that the pigments used can cause a type of dermatitis that is sun reactive. They are finding out more and more about how tattooing can become a dermatological nightmare. Tattoos used to be on arms (covered up for the most part) or butts (covered we hope). Now with the sun exposures and getting them done at younger and younger ages, there is a whole new field in dermatology dedicated to pre-cancers and strange rashes surrounding tattoos. :shocked: 

I am sorry to sound alarmist, it is just what I hear from a few derms that I know. 

This is going to sound odd, and it says not to do it on the box, and there are a million warning about it. Butttttttt.... Rogaine, I might have known someone who has used it on their eyebrows to help grow them in thicker. Worked for her. As I do not know the full risks involved, and anything around the eyes... ect....

eddited to add: LOL sorry about the rant, probably should have put this one on the too much information thread.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 9, 2006)

It's funny, my dermatologist is the one who recommended that I go for it. I have several girlfriends that have had it done...it does fade over time and you do have to have touch ups about once every 5 to 6 years...depending on the beauty products you already use (retinol a will cause fading)

But since I don't tan...I wear 45 SPF everyday I still think I'm gonna go for it. But I will do some more research..because this is the first time I've heard anything before.

Thank you Princess...I will definitely report back any other findings.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay....I just spent 30 minutes looking at pictures of body lifts and tummy tucks. Got a little distracted on the eyebrow thing.

But I found some really good information. 

1) only go to a certified cosmetic tattooist

2) look at their portfolio

3) There are some risks; but they are usually due to an inexperienced person

4) You are best served having a plastic surgeon perform the work or someone in his office.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 10, 2006)

toni said:


> I love having the cute waxed eyebrow look, however I get the worst break out from it. I am super white so my eyebrows are completely red for 24 hours after and then I develop itchy bumps for another couple of days. IT SOOOO UGLY LOOKING!!! This has been stopping me from getting them done, even with plucking they are woofin'.:doh:
> 
> So of course yesterday I opted to go for the rash and now its bugging me:shocked: , can anyone help? Does anyone else get this? Does anyone have anyway to soothe this?



I used to wax my brows, and i would get the same problem. I've resorted to plucking them now... yea it takes a bit longer, but its worth not getting the damn rash and bumps. I have a little trick... for those of you who dont pluck coz of the constatant pain, i recommend putting orajel on the area your gonna pluck... it numbs the area in like 5-6 minutes and you wont feel a thing! Sure beats the feeling that your ripping your skin off!


----------



## toni (Mar 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> What about bikini zone, the lotion? Mightcould work.



this brings up a good topic...anyone here ever wax that area???


----------



## toni (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, when I got my the tat done on my butt it hurt like hell. I can not even imagine doing it on my face, especially my eyebrow area. Do they give you anything to dull the pain? I have seen one person with it, it was so obvious that it was a tattoo and it looked horrible!!!!

Plucking! I do not mind plucking, it doesnt hurt, I just have no shaping skills. My eyebrows usually comes out looking horrible and uneven. Even when I do it one hair at a time.

I will have to try the aloe or the ice compacts. I am just always on the run whenever I get them done so I do not have time for this stuff. I will def try it. See if I can get them done at night on a day off or something. 

I think it might also be an allergic reaction to the wax. It is so ichy for the next couple of day. Just on the area above my eyebrow, not the part underneath. Sometimes I tell them not to wax that area, just clean it up with the tweezers. When its really bad though IT NEEDS A GOOD WAXING! lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 10, 2006)

toni said:


> this brings up a good topic...anyone here ever wax that area???




I do quite regularly. At first I was nervous because it's so intimate, but my esthetician is wonderful. I wouldn't go to anyone else- I am too shy about that particular area...it is, ahem, rather plump and fleshy.


----------



## toni (Mar 10, 2006)

ashmamma84 said:


> I do quite regularly. At first I was nervous because it's so intimate, but my esthetician is wonderful. I wouldn't go to anyone else- I am too shy about that particular area...it is, ahem, rather plump and fleshy.



What does it feel like??? DOES IT HURT???


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2006)

I hate gimmicky cosmetic lines that cost a fortune but I found something that is the real McCoy! It has passed *every* test I've done with it and that's with an expired tube of it purchased on ebay. It's called Calming Influence and Mary Kay puts it out. I put it on mosquito bites and it works, I kid you not. No smell. No oil. No alcohol. Just a gel that disappears in the skin like water with no residue. Stops skin irritation in it's tracks. We compared it to Benedryl gel when my friend broke out in hives. The Benedryl side didn't work at all while the Calming Influence side stopped the itching and kept the itch away for hours. I gave my friend the bottle of CI and she returned the Benedryl to the drigstore and got a refund. I can't sing and dance about this stuff enough! No one with sensitive skin should go on living without it.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 10, 2006)

toni said:


> Wow, when I got my the tat done on my butt it hurt like hell. I can not even imagine doing it on my face, especially my eyebrow area. Do they give you anything to dull the pain? I have seen one person with it, it was so obvious that it was a tattoo and it looked horrible!!!!
> 
> Plucking! I do not mind plucking, it doesnt hurt, I just have no shaping skills. My eyebrows usually comes out looking horrible and uneven. Even when I do it one hair at a time.
> 
> ...



One of the things it says is cosmetic tattooing is not the same as a regular tattoo...different ink and different layer of the epidermis. All they do is fill in your eyebrows that you already have with a complimentary color/shade. I have seen the scary looking people who have the ones that looked like someone just scared the shit out of them.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 10, 2006)

I love bikini waxes....but I don't do the Brazil...just standard. The first time it does sting a bit...but it's not really painful. After you have it done a couple of times you don't hurt at all.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 10, 2006)

toni said:


> What does it feel like??? DOES IT HURT???




You betcha! I get a Brazilian/French bikini wax so it's incredibly tender...she waxes the whole area. She moves quick and doesn't stop for breaks...which is good because if she did, I wouldn't get up, run and never return. I feel like a new woman when it's done.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 11, 2006)

ashmamma84 said:


> You betcha! I get a Brazilian/French bikini wax so it's incredibly tender...she waxes the whole area. She moves quick and doesn't stop for breaks...which is good because if she did, I wouldn't get up, run and never return. I feel like a new woman when it's done.




Oh GAWD the Brazil...I bow down to you...no freakin' way could I even consider it...just makes me start shakin' to think about it.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 11, 2006)

Ugh...not eyebrow talk. I've never plucked, waxed or shaped and every time I hear women talking about it, it makes me feel like I *should* be doing it. Gives me visions of sitting across a conference table from a client and having them staring at my brows as I talk, wondering why I don't pluck. When I got a Mac makeover several years ago they taught me to use a fine brush and powder to darken them a little, but that's all I've ever done.

I think mine probably need shaping, but the thought of doing anything to them scares me because it's hard to believe they'd grow back. I mean, I've had the same set all my life and never had to trim them--isn't that a good indication there's not a lot of growing going on?

So should I be plucking? Here's a mostly makeup-less pic (no eyebrow powder). The blob on top of my left eyebrow is a smudge of some sort btw. I blew up the pic and checked.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ugh...not eyebrow talk. I've never plucked, waxed or shaped and every time I hear women talking about it, it makes me feel like I *should* be doing it. Gives me visions of sitting across a conference table from a client and having them staring at my brows as I talk, wondering why I don't pluck. When I got a Mac makeover several years ago they taught me to use a fine brush and powder to darken them a little, but that's all I've ever done.
> 
> I think mine probably need shaping, but the thought of doing anything to them scares me because it's hard to believe they'd grow back. I mean, I've had the same set all my life and never had to trim them--isn't that a good indication there's not a lot of growing going on?
> 
> So should I be plucking? Here's a mostly makeup-less pic (no eyebrow powder). The blob on top of my left eyebrow is a smudge of some sort btw. I blew up the pic and checked.



Rainy...some very minor shaping...and I would recommend having your eyebrows darkened by a beautician.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 11, 2006)

Red, do you mean dyed? Is there an advantage over just using powder?


----------



## Bird of Beauty (Mar 11, 2006)

toni said:


> I love having the cute waxed eyebrow look, however I get the worst break out from it. I am super white so my eyebrows are completely red for 24 hours after and then I develop itchy bumps for another couple of days. IT SOOOO UGLY LOOKING!!! This has been stopping me from getting them done, even with plucking they are woofin'.:doh:
> 
> So of course yesterday I opted to go for the rash and now its bugging me:shocked: , can anyone help? Does anyone else get this? Does anyone have anyway to soothe this?



Toni,

That seemed to happen to me..so now I get my eyebrows shaved...I know it sounds barberic but I don't get the bumps anymore...which I love...

Hope this helps!
~Bird of Beauty~


----------



## Donna (Mar 11, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Rainy...some very minor shaping...and I would recommend having your eyebrows darkened by a beautician.



I disagree! I think they are perfect the way they are, just like the person they are attached to.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Red, do you mean dyed? Is there an advantage over just using powder?



The best advantage is that it's long term and doesn't rub off during the day. It's very inexpensive ($25.00 here in AK)


----------



## rainyday (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Red and (((((Doodles))))). Doodles, you're so darn biased and I love ya for it


----------



## toni (Mar 11, 2006)

Bird of Beauty said:


> Toni,
> 
> That seemed to happen to me..so now I get my eyebrows shaved...I know it sounds barberic but I don't get the bumps anymore...which I love...
> 
> ...



That is a good idea, how long does it take before they start growing in again?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 11, 2006)

toni said:


> this brings up a good topic...anyone here ever wax that area???



Oh God, TONI! I never worried about you being insane before, but wax on the bikini area? Noooooo!

And, Red, you LIKE it? Agh!


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2006)

rainy,

Your eyebrows are perfect! They have a nice natural arch and the shade matches your hair and fair complection perfectly. They are not too light nor too dark. Lots of women would love to have eyebrows like yours! 

I have read about women's eyebrows not growing back in after years of plucking. Once you start plucking, it is something that needs to be done every couple days or so. If not, you'll have that five o'clock shadow thing going on around your brows. There are always the stray hairs appearing below the brow, also. After years of plucking, if you do decide to let them grow back in, it seems that the browline really doesn't fill in all that much but the stray hairs are what does appear! That has been my experience, anyway.

When I was a young teen, I had the nice perfect 'Brooke Shields' eyebrows. I wanted what I thought would be a more feminine look. I asked my Mom to shape my brows. I wasn't satisfied and wanted them just a little bit thinner. I plucked them and made them just perfect. I always got lots of compliments. The natural look has been back in style for a few years now. I still have the perfectly thin (too thin!) plucked ones. lol

My advice would be to not mess with something that is already perfect naturally! If there are occasions for darker or dramatic or sultry makeup, you can always temporarily darken your brows with brow powder or pencil.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh God, TONI! I never worried about you being insane before, but wax on the bikini area? Noooooo!
> 
> And, Red, you LIKE it? Agh!



I wouldn't say I like it...I like the results...but hey...at least I don't go the full Brazillian...there is just no way I'm allowin' that!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 12, 2006)

That was kind of you, Angel. Thanks  You know, I hadn't even thought about stubble. I was (and might still be) thinking of trying to get them shaped at least a little to see how it looks, but since you guys aren't gasping in horror, maybe not. For sure five o'clock eyebrow shadow does not sound like a good thing lol

Thanks for the answers, ladies. Vamoosing the pic now so it doesn't take up so much acreage in the thread.


----------



## FitChick (Mar 12, 2006)

I pluck my eyebrows (when I remember to)...I find when they are plucked, I dont need to wear makeup because they give you a made up look with it.

I have not plucked as much as I used to a year ago, because my hand slipped and I got poked in the eye, and had to spend a few months recuperating from a corneal puncture (I was not online for a few months and that was why.)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I disagree! I think they are perfect the way they are, just like the person they are attached to.



I was about to type this same response. Your brows are lovely with a natural arch that draw attention to your eyes. I wouldn't change a thing, Rainy.

Anyway, why should everyone have the same eyebrows? The fashion of the thickness of brows evolves like any trend. The over-tweezed "perma-surprised" expression just looks silly anyway.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

Personally, I dig the film noir era Joan brows. To each his or her own though


----------



## toni (Mar 12, 2006)

RedHead said:


> I wouldn't say I like it...I like the results...but hey...at least I don't go the full Brazillian...there is just no way I'm allowin' that!



Will you not do the Brazilian because it hurts (more than the usual) or because you do not want to be hairless down there???

I am thinking about getting waxed down there but if that extra drip of wax makes the whole thing much more painful then FORGET IT! lol


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

The brazillian just gives me the heeby jeebies...I just don't feel it would be necessary down there. The regular bikini wax takes care of what I consider the "extra"

Since I've never had one I can't speak if it hurts more or not...but having a wax strip on my asshole just doesn't sound like a fun day!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks, TFG 

Regarding "Perma-surprise eyebrows," I remember seeing a woman's magazine feature long ago on Phyllis Diller. She bravely showed what her face looked like au natural, and I have to say it was kind of scary. For some reason, she had no eye brows and I want to say no eyelashes either. The "after" pic showed her with brows--artificially created--and that perma surprise look is how it looked to me. I remember wondering why they'd/she'd filled them in that way given that she was obviously starting completely from scratch lol.


----------



## toni (Mar 13, 2006)

RedHead said:


> The brazillian just gives me the heeby jeebies...I just don't feel it would be necessary down there. The regular bikini wax takes care of what I consider the "extra"
> 
> Since I've never had one I can't speak if it hurts more or not...but having a wax strip on my asshole just doesn't sound like a fun day!



they wax your asshole :shocked: ??? i thought they only wax you bald on the top section over the thing, you know, lol


----------



## toni (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh God, TONI! I never worried about you being insane before



HA!!! thats funny, i worry about that every day :smitten:


----------



## unity (Mar 13, 2006)

It's funny that someone posted this, as I just got my eyebrows done the other day and I had been having the same problem. I've always waxed my eyebrows myself, and every single time I would have the same problem with the redness and breakouts. Anyways, I went to see an esthetician(sp?) friend of mine and I told her about my breakout problem. She explained it to me like this: everyone has bacteria at their hair follicle, which is brought to the surface when the hair follicle is ripped out, which in turn causes the breakouts. This can be avoided by using wax that contains essential oils, which have antibacterial properties. I couldnt' believe it, but I had no breakouts and no redness at all! She also said that the more you wax, the less prone to breakouts you will become. It was SO worth the extra 10 bucks to see a professional esthetician. Good luck ladies!


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 14, 2006)

If you can, have your eyebrows threaded. Much less irritation that way.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 14, 2006)

toni said:


> they wax your asshole :shocked: ??? i thought they only wax you bald on the top section over the thing, you know, lol



This way of waxing is a big deal in Hollywood. Actresses worry about their ass being hairy. Good GOD!!:doh: 

Something else they do in Hollywood that I recently saw on Dr. 90210. Women are having their Anuses BLEACHED!!! So the skin is all the same color!!!:shocked: 

Can you say - "Give me a fucking break?!"

I kid you not. I'm just a wealth of info theses days!! LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 14, 2006)

Ayeowieowieowieowie. I'm not sure what's worse, wax or bleach in my tender nether regions. No thank you. (OTOH, I can say that as someone who can't even grow decent leg hair to save her life. I'm genetically very non-hairy. My parents were the same way).

I've had my eyebrows waxed twice. Because I thought I should, not because I needed it. My bangs cover my eyebrows so you can barely see them anyway, but getting rid of the straglers made me feel... you know... put together for once in my life. 

And Rainy, I think you're gorgeous. Sure, you could shape those brows, but really they have a nice shape as is.

And again, for good measure. Ouch.


----------



## Bird of Beauty (Mar 14, 2006)

toni said:


> That is a good idea, how long does it take before they start growing in again?



It takes me about 2 wks for my eyebrows to grow back...And trust me they your hair will start coming back ...To get my eyebrows shaved (which by the way only a handful of people do it) it costs $9 which isn't bad...It's good because when I used to get my eyebrows waxed they will grow back COMPLETELY different...
If you look at my picture tell me what you think of my eyebrows...

Hope this helps!
~!~Bird of Beauty~!~


----------



## Jes (Mar 23, 2006)

Have I already said that getting my eyebrows waxed kinda turns me on? I just wanted to add that.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well then you really shouldnt get a bikini or brazilian if an eyebrow wax turns you on. No telling what will happen.


----------



## Jes (Mar 23, 2006)

Right?

I might squeal in delight.

No, no. I'm guessing I wouldn't. Plus? I don't need no one seein' those parts of me. I really don't. I mean...not anyone I'm not a. in bed with or b. giving a medical co-pay to.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 23, 2006)

Maybe you should try. as Karen from Will And Grace said. Some one was doing somthing down there and now Ive got a pep in my step. 

You might feel liberated. I personally am afraid of the pain. Im a wimp


----------



## Jes (Mar 23, 2006)

I will say that I have a pep in my step with the final results, but ... No. Not that way. I just do it myself, in some form of other. Maybe I'll try to get help from that guy who said he doesn't mind hair in his teeth. *giggle* Mr. Weed Whacker!


----------



## toni (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL I love karen!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen Is my Idol. I want to be married to a rich fat guy and I want to have a great rack and a quick wit LOL


----------



## RedHead (Mar 23, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Karen Is my Idol. I want to be married to a rich fat guy and I want to have a great rack and a quick wit LOL



AMEN sister!


----------



## seavixen (Mar 29, 2006)

I've done the eyebrow waxing thing a total of one time. Not worth the hassle as far as I'm concerned, and believe me, if anybody needs it it's me. I'm a Portuguese girl! Enough said. However, I've had a lot of people remark about my eyebrows.. kind of a weird thing to be complimented on, but eyebrows are something I notice on others as well, so.. well, hooray I guess! Eyebrows are underrated. Amazing what they can do for your face, overall.

Here's a semi ridiculous but eyebrow-full pic:







Of course, my eyebrows do tend to change a bit with my mood.

That said, I am a plucker. My eyebrows are shaped really, really weirdly in their natural state, so to keep a perfect arch (or at least, *I* think it's perfect. I am the best! Okay, I'm not, but nonetheless..) my real brow only exists up to the actual arch or a little past the highest point. The last bit of the downward slant is pencil. There's enough actual brow that I can mostly pass without penciling if I want to be extremely lazy and slightly elven in appearance, but I'm not a female Eugene Levy, either. The finish of the arch is extremely easy to draw in and takes about two seconds for nice results.

I find that plucking is way easier on my skin than waxing, and I'm extremely pale. I'll have some redness for about ten minutes, if that, and I like having the freedom to shape however I want and so forth. I hate being at anybody's mercy, and I'm extremely cheap.

If I have redness for some reason, I generally just cover it up as best as I can. I get the best coverage by lightly dusting with powder, applying a thin foundation, then dusting with powder again. Works nicely.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm letting my eyebrows grow in again after having my first ever eyebrow waxing experience about two months ago. I'm letting them grow in so I can get another one done before my b-day in April...Not that I have plans but you never know lol. So, right now my eyebrows kinda look like a garden in spring time...little buds peeking out of the ground. Most attractive, I'm sure.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't know if this has been brought up but people who are very sensitive to waxing might want to try eyebrow threading. It is an Indian technique that actually is a lot better than waxing because they actually take a thread and pluck the hairs rather than ripping off half your skin w/ hot wax. It is also better because they can be more precise with shaping your brow. I know that I am much less redder after I have it done than with normal waxing.


----------



## wtchmel (Apr 26, 2006)

FIrst off, How did I miss this thread, I've been in tears reading some of the commentary,LOL. 
Indy,how painful is the threading. I've been meaning to make an appt. yet, I'm pretty damn wimpy at 'taking' pain.(i can dish it out, i just can't take it  ) I have thick ass brows! I can pluck the middle area, to prevent a unibrow, yet, it hurts to much to pluck the other areas.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2006)

I wonder if numbing the eyebrow area with ice before tweezing would work. It would have to be dried so you could grip properly, but I remember using ice to add a second piercing to my ear when I was young. It really did numb it.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 26, 2006)

threading can be pretty painful the first time but it gets lesser and lesser. the feeling is just like if you were plucking your eyebrows but with more hairs being plucked at a time. i feel it is a much better technique than waxing and you are less red afterwards.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 29, 2006)

I just saw this while shopping for something else on Drugstore.com. It's a numbing solution for use while plucking eyebrows.
http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...2=146373&trxp3=1&trxp4=0&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-SRCH


----------



## Violet Crumble (May 1, 2006)

I find when having your brows waxed, apply dust to the area with powder first to dry any moisture or oils up then apply wax.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I wonder if numbing the eyebrow area with ice before tweezing would work. It would have to be dried so you could grip properly, but I remember using ice to add a second piercing to my ear when I was young. It really did numb it.



Ow. Owie. Ow. Ow. I wax, once a year whether I need it or not (I need it, but only barely, since I'm fairly hairless). But I can't pluck. My nerves just get all weird and it's like pins and needles or nails on a chalkboard or something. I don't know. I'm just weird that way (hell, I'm weird in LOTS of ways).

But I would imagine that plucking after using an ice cube would cause all the follicles to close up tight which might make the plucking more difficult. Only having plucked a couple of times in my life I dare not say for sure, but it seems like that might happen.

And again. OWIE!


----------



## Isa (May 1, 2006)

Violet Crumble said:


> I find when having your brows waxed, apply dust to the area with powder first to dry any moisture or oils up then apply wax.



The threaders always use powder and now the lady that waxes me does as well. I had no idea if or why it was important. 

Someone asked about pain..if you can handle waxing then threading should not be a problem. The look when completed is worth any discomfort. IMO, with a skilled technicial it's the perfect hair removal system. I used to have it performed by some great Indian ladies and if not for the fact that they are on a different side of town (gas prices!!), I would never use anything else.


----------



## rainyday (May 2, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> ...I would imagine that plucking after using an ice cube would cause all the follicles to close up tight which might make the plucking more difficult. Only having plucked a couple of times in my life I dare not say for sure, but it seems like that might happen.



Hair follicles can close up? Why those rotten little buggers. 

I'd listen to Vick since she's a nurse, but if anyone decides to be a guinea pig, report back!


----------

